# Marine fish (split from Expensive hobbies!)



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

We only have 5 corals in ours, it seemed a lot on the old tank, but this ones 4ft and looks bare, and also we can't decide if we want a reef, fish or inverts so we just keep adding whatever and its survival of the fittest :lol: oh that sounds bad, good job we're skint


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you've already got some corals in there then unless you want to lose them there are certain things that are a really bad idea to add because they'll eat them, chuck them around or otherwise do them in! I really like puffer fish but we can't have those in a coral tank  We used to have a huge map puffer (rare) when we had it set up a few years ago as fish only but now Dave has decided he wants to focus on corals and it's doing quite well. We only have a few fish but as you'd understand if you met Dave (!) we had to wait for the biggest and best specimens of each species to be available (or specially ordered) so they are great examples. There's a clown, a yellow tang, a regal tang and a royal gramma at the moment. We also had a mandarin and a long nosed butterfly but they have since died and we haven't replaced them. There's lots of hermit crabs, some snails, two different types of urchin, a sea hare and various other things as well as a fire shrimp and two cleaner shrimp who happily clean any dead skin off your hand when you stick it in the tank :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

We have a porcupine puffer, but hes only a babba, we do understand that unless we set up a tank just for him then he will have to go eventually, because not only do they reach ridiculous sizes but he would consume everything living within the aquarium too, my OH is dreading the day he has to go, hes gotton so attached and the puffer (who i call ET) knows his voice and face, they have this little man-to-fish relationship going on :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Puffer fish are fantastic - he could still sell the corals and have fish only  We used to hand feed ours, they are such an interactive fish with people compared to anything else! This isn't a very good pic and it's old, but this was our map puffer when he was about 12 inches long:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Fantastic specimen (me thinks we need to start a thread and stop hijacking  )

I would get a pic of ours, but hes not well at the moment and looks a state, we're trying to find out whats wrong but theres no conclusive info anywhere


----------

